# internet history: someone has been viewing some very undesirable web sites on laptop



## coleen (15 Feb 2010)

Hi,
I can see that someone has been veiwing some very undesirable web sites on my lap top, and I have checked my internet history but is there any way of finding out what days these sites would have been viewed. This would help me find who has been viewing this stuff and deal with it. If it was weekend only it could be a few people but if it was midweek that would elimenate the people who are only home at weekends. So if any one can help me find my browsing history


----------



## djCoors (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

You should be able to,what internet browser are you using?


----------



## gipimann (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

If you right-click on the website link in history, a pop-up dialog box is displayed which tells you when that site was last visited.  That might narrow down the time sufficiently for you!


----------



## Billo (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Using Chrome I get internet history showing the day date and time that sites are used.


----------



## DavyJones (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

If your thinking husband or son, it's most probably both.

Cilck History, then click show all History, this will give you today, yesterday, last seven days, last month etc.


----------



## coleen (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Thanks I was able to find it. So it looks like younger son not older son who is only home weekends now and then.


----------



## MANTO (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Boys will be boys..


----------



## runner (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Sorry Mum!


----------



## AlastairSC (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Would you consider installing something like k9 from Bluecoat. Free control software that you can configure to block or allow certain categories of websites. Easily set up. Keeps its own log so doesn't matter if the users delete their history. 

Can be set to silently record or bark like a dog if an unsuitable site is accessed. Your younger son would have to comply with it. Older son/hubby might be a bit embarrassed if they were caught out, though, unless you give them the override p/w...


----------



## pudds (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



MANTO said:


> Boys will be boys..



and girls will be mothers


----------



## annfield (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

download firefox, not sure if internet exployer breaks it down by days, weeks etc


----------



## j26 (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



annfield said:


> download firefox, not sure if internet exployer breaks it down by days, weeks etc



Firefox has Private Browsing - nothing will turn up in the internet history, but not for the reason you think !!


----------



## DavyJones (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



coleen said:


> Thanks I was able to find it. So it looks like younger son not older son who is only home weekends now and then.




How young is he?


----------



## RMCF (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

Its something that every young boy with internet access will search for, I'm afraid. Its in our DNA !! But its probably just curiosity and will grow out of it.

If its not searching on PCs, then they will be looking at it on phones at school. It is everywhere these days.


----------



## coleen (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



AlastairSC said:


> Would you consider installing something like k9 from Bluecoat. Free control software that you can configure to block or allow certain categories of websites. Easily set up. Keeps its own log so doesn't matter if the users delete their history.
> 
> Can be set to silently record or bark like a dog if an unsuitable site is accessed. Your younger son would have to comply with it. Older son/hubby might be a bit embarrassed if they were caught out, though, unless you give them the override p/w...


I like this one so I might try it. He is 16 so it is to be expected I suppose !


----------



## Caveat (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*

At that age I'd be concerned if he *wasn't* looking up stuff like this. 

Only half joking BTW.


----------



## Firefly (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



Caveat said:


> At that age I'd be concerned if he *wasn't* looking up stuff like this.
> 
> Only *half* joking BTW.


----------



## Padraigb (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history*



Caveat said:


> At that age I'd be concerned if he *wasn't* looking up stuff like this.
> 
> Only half joking BTW.



It's hormones at work. You can't keep back the tide.

It's more surprising that he didn't know how to cover his tracks.


----------



## z107 (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: internet history: someone has been veiwing some very undesirable web sites on lap*



> But its probably just curiosity and will grow out of it.


At about what age does that happen? 90?


----------



## car (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: internet history: someone has been veiwing some very undesirable web sites on lap*



umop3p!sdn said:


> At about what age does that happen? 90?




As someone said to me recently, you know youre getting old when you're watching a flick and thinking , mmmmmmm, that bed looks comfy.


----------

